# Notebook für Max 600 Euro



## xArcher (15. Mai 2013)

*Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Hi
Ich suche einen neuen Laptop für meine Schwester
Sie will hauptsächlich Spiele spielen und Videos gucken (Youtube undso)

ASUS R704VC-TY093H i5-3230M/8GB/750GB Notebooks günstig kaufen bei Media Markt

Ist der ok und ist es möglich mit dem alle Spielef zu Spielen? (Min Einstellungen wären ok)


----------



## imdv (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Ich würde zu diesen Notebooks raten:

Core i5 + GT 635m

LENOVO IDEAPAD G580 MBBJTGE Notebook (39cm (15,6"); Core i5; 8GB RAM; 1000GB HDD; Win8) bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder zu diesem

Core i3 + GT 640m

LENOVO IDEAPAD Z580 M81J4GE-8GB Notebook (39cm (15,6"); Core i3; 8GB RAM; 1000GB HDD; Win8) bei notebooksbilliger.de

Es wäre auch noch wichtig zu wissen welche Spiele gespielt werden.


----------



## xArcher (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Es wär gut wenn alle gehen würden min Grafikeinstellungen wären ok bei den ganz neuen Spielen
Sie Spielt Sims und so aber kann sein das die mal was anderes zockt

Billige Notebook wie auf deinen Links mit der Leistung gibt es nicht bei Amazon oder?

Und ist da so ein großer unterschied zwischen den GT 635 und den GT 640?


----------



## phila_delphia (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Hallo xArcher!

Die Suchfunktion ist Dein Freund:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...neue-gaming-notebook-fuer-meine-freundin.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/273912-notebook-fuers-gamen.html

Grüße

Phila


----------



## xArcher (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Hab aber nichts brauchbares gefunden


----------



## Wheedman (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Hmm, also wenn du schnell zugreifen willst, dann ist das hier nicht allzu verkehrt, obwohl ich sagen muss, dass die Grafikkarte nicht der Burner ist (Mittelklasse Grafikkarte).
Du hättest halt mehr CPU-Leistung.

Samsung Serie 3 350E7C S0C mit Quad-Core i7, 6GB, 500GB, HD 7670M und mattes Display bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## xArcher (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Naja ein i5 würde schon reichen und von Radeon Notebook Grafikkarten hab ich echt ka


----------



## imdv (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*



xArcher schrieb:


> Es wär gut wenn alle gehen würden min Grafikeinstellungen wären ok bei den ganz neuen Spielen
> Sie Spielt Sims und so aber kann sein das die mal was anderes zockt
> 
> Billige Notebook wie auf deinen Links mit der Leistung gibt es nicht bei Amazon oder?
> ...


 

Kann ich dir nicht sagen ob die bei Amazon genau den selben Preis haben, aber Notebooksbilliger.de ist ein seriöser Shop, ich habe dort bisher auch alle meine Notebooks bestellt.

Der Unterschied zwischen der GT635 und der GT640 ist schon spürbar.

Hier mal die Benchmarks der jeweiligen Karten: 

GT635m : NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
GT640m : NVIDIA GeForce GT 640M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## xArcher (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Ok danke


----------



## Wheedman (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Ja ein i5 würde reichen, aber wenn du in dem Angebot einen i7 bekommst und im Vergleich zwischen einer 7670M und einer GT640M bzw. 635M besteht einfach nicht so ein Unterschied wie bei einem Notebook i7-Prozessor im Vergleich zu einem i5-Notebookprozessor.


----------



## xArcher (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Aso ok danke


----------



## kermit86 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Notebook für Max 600 Euro*

Hallo,
habe gelesen dass du einen laptop suchst.
Verkaufe mein 2 monate altes Asus Ultrabook.
Kaufdatum:30.03.2013
Neupreis: 800€
Ich verkaufe ihn für 600€ 
Das Gerät ist ein Geschenk gewesen, hatte mir aber schon eins gekauft.
Keine gebrauchsspuren oder makken.
Den Kaufbeleg, Garanti und Karton,lege ich bei.
+Ladekabel
+Akku
+Reinigungstuch für Touchscreen
Dieses gerät finden sie auch unter ebay Kleinanzeigen:
Anzeigennummer:
    120217805


Technische Daten:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3317U, 2x 1.70GHz ULV • RAM: 4GB • Festplatte: 524GB (500GB + 24GB SSD) • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1366x768, Multi-Touch Touchscreen glare • Anschlüsse: 1x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11bgn, Bluetooth 4.0 • Card reader: SDHC • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64-Bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 4 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.60kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: 24 Monate
Bei fragen bitte Email: oliver.daege@web.de oder anrufen: 017669871148
wenns geht bitte anrufen


----------

